# knifer caught



## billc (Aug 12, 2010)

A man responsible for 20 knife attacks in three states, killing 5 of his victims has been caught trying to leave the country.  It appears the attacks were ambush style attacks.  He would approach his victims asking for directions or help and then start his attack.  It is in the news today.  Look it up.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2010)

In related news, the Michigan State Police will likely have an opening for a sketch artist.  Preferably one that won't make a Middle Easterner look like Larry the Cable Guy on Slimfast.  

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/08/12/michigan.serial.stabbing.arrest/index.html?hpt=T1


----------

